# στάση εργασίας



## stazybohorn (Mar 19, 2010)

Υπάρχει επίσημος -νομικά- όρος στα αγγλικά; Ή θα αρκεστούμε σε περιφράσεις του τύπου a few hours strike (action), half-day strike (action), κ.ο.κ. Δεν βρίσκω ούτε στο work stoppage την αντιστοιχία (πέραν της κυριολεκτικής)...


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Όπως τα λες. Δεν υπάρχει άλλος ειδικότερος όρος. XXX hours' stoppage (of work), a half-day strike κ.τ.ό. Tο «stoppage of work» είναι γενικός όρος, δηλ. ακόμα και απεργία (στάση εργασίας) πολλών ημερών. Χαρακτηριστική η πρώτη πρόταση στη Wikipedia: Strike action, often simply called a strike, is a work stoppage caused by the mass refusal of employees to perform work.


----------



## anef (Mar 19, 2010)

Βλέπω και τον όρο labour disruptions, αλλά φαίνεται να σημαίνει πάλι γενικά _απεργία _(και τα περισσότερα αποτελέσματα είναι απ' τον Καναδά για κάποιο λόγο)


----------

